# Today on RO-Friday



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 31, 2009)

[align=center]*Happy New Year Everyone

*H*ope you have a good year.

Today on RO

Good morning to some afternoon to others and evening to a few

Please go by and welcome some of our new members
*[/align][align=center]*Sandy*[/align][align=center]*Nona

Sabanknight

Please remember to give permission to use those Photo's

Are you still having issue with RO Lets us know here**

Bun at vet

Skin Problems
*[/align][align=center]*Sores on Feet*[/align][align=center]
She wants out help before I go crazy[/align][align=center]
Weight[/align][align=center]*
Wild Rabbit*[/align][align=center]food[/align][align=center]Good cage?[/align][align=center]Picture anyone[/align][align=center]We have bunnys[/align]
 [align=center]Sick babys

*We have birthdays*
[/align][align=center]*Dec 31st 2009
*[/align][align=center]*Lynda*
*~elmo~*
*Boygeorgie*
*wishbone332*
*Kendar*
*xKuchiki

Jan 1st 2010**

**Johncdn*
 [/align][align=center]* LittleMija2**
*[/align][align=center]*jamielleman13021*[/align][align=center]*Roibin
**TexasMari
*Danni3e
 [/align][align=center]*Topaz
**iZombies*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*RO GAMES*[/align][align=center]*
What is the section of the forum called where your able to meet up with folks from your area?*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*What is the highest number of members we have had on at one time?*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*How many pages are there in the bunny blog section?*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*And How many people read this news at the time you read it.
*[/align][align=left]
[/align]


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 1, 2010)

1. LOCATIONS: For Meet-ups, Supplies, Vets and Other Regional Assistance, under the Lagomorph 

2. 150 (27 September 08!)

3. 46 pages on the bunny blog section!

4. I am the first person to read this!

Well that was fun


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

nicolevins wrote:


> 4. I am the first person to read this!



That part is wrong because I read the news last night before you posted


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL!

Well im not sure how many people read it! Ill go check now ..

ans:
4.35 people :O


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

nicolevins wrote:


> LOL!
> 
> Well im not sure how many people read it! Ill go check now ..
> 
> ...



lol


----------

